# unitronic or GIAC



## spandea (Dec 17, 2003)

anyone running either of these flashes on their 2.7T allroad? anyone experienced both? differences? i'm looking to do mine. undecided on which to go with. thanks


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: unitronic or GIAC (spandea)*

*both are pretty solid.* i've run unitronic and giac on other cars i've owned, not the AR..... never had issues with either unitronic or giac. i have APR on my allroad personally.... but honestly they're all reputable compannies with solid programs.
good rule of thumb with ECU programs is just go with whomever is closest (as far as vendor). find the shop closest to you that has any aftermarket ECU program for your car and go with it.... as far as how it will feel and drive, it won't be a big difference between the different brands.
just keep in mind if you do go with an ECU program, you will want to upgrade your diverter valves at some point.... the stock DV's can't handle those amounts of boost for _too_ long. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i realize that is kind of a vague answer, but it really is the most accurate.


----------



## spandea (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: unitronic or GIAC (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

thanks. UNI is closer. i'll go with them. i will get new DVs within a few months after the ECU gets flashed. i also hear i need a new TBB. your thoughts on that? is there anything else i might need to support the added power load? thanks


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: unitronic or GIAC (spandea)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
new TBB? is that throttle body boot? i don't know what that means and have never heard of that needing replacing or whatever on the allroad... but if you were told you need to replace it, you probably should.








outside of DVs, there is nothing else you'll need to deal with the boost from an ECU program. i've got over 15k on my APR program. Also have APR R1 diverter valves, but mine "honk" with the boost and APR doesn't know why, so i would not recommend those. might want to go with the uprated Bosch ones, 710s, or Forge. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spandea (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: unitronic or GIAC (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

yes, throttle body boot. guy said there's a possibility of it cracking (isn't it cast, or steel??). apparantly the silicone one (like Samco) can handle quite a bit of pressure, plus because of the smoothness of the material, air flows 'better'. i guess you didn't replace yours. if you have 15k on it, i'd say i'll probably be fine as well. thanks


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: unitronic or GIAC (spandea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spandea* »_yes, throttle body boot. guy said there's a possibility of it cracking (isn't it cast, or steel??). apparantly the silicone one (like Samco) can handle quite a bit of pressure, plus because of the smoothness of the material, air flows 'better'. i guess you didn't replace yours. if you have 15k on it, i'd say i'll probably be fine as well. thanks

well hold on now... i didn't have a mechanic look at mine and tell me i needed to replace it either. mine might very well need to be replaced soon, no idea. i go in for service soon so i'll have them check that.
if a mechanic told you that you have to replace yours, i would. if a tuner shop told you that its a "good idea" to replace it, then you could probably get away with not doing it.... or at least do it later down the road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but yeah, i've never heard of that on here or AW


----------



## spandea (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: unitronic or GIAC (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

recommended by a tuner shop. i got my 1.8T gti flashed and didn't replace anything else. been running fine for 2+ years. didn't know about the 2.7T considering the power increase was considerably more than the 1.8T flash. knowing the germans tho, they over-engineer everything.


----------

